# How is this sig.



## Edgedancer (Aug 10, 2008)

I was just wondering what people thought of my new sig and avatar.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yellow

and true


----------



## fischju (Aug 10, 2008)

As long as you don't base any decisions about games on his reviews, they are fine.


----------



## Edgedancer (Aug 10, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> As long as you don't base any decisions about games on his reviews, they are fine.



I dont really look to him for advice but when he recommends a game, I cant help but think it may be good.


----------



## Seven (Aug 11, 2008)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> fischju said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The scarcity of good reviews factors in; whatever he finds good makes you bat an eyelash.


----------

